# oil pan repair cost 2003 passat



## ted6wood (Mar 8, 2012)

I ran over a speed bump ....oil leak all over after 10 minutes..... How much would I expect to pay to repair oil pan at typical mechanic?


----------



## Mar2011 (Dec 11, 2011)

i had an oil leek not to long ago, they usualy dont reapir it just buy new one and put it on, oilpan ran $250 plus labor, how bad is it? anything quick steel can fix?


----------



## pLx (Feb 25, 2006)

Mar2011 said:


> i had an oil leek not to long ago, they usualy dont reapir it just buy new one and put it on, oilpan ran $250 plus labor, how bad is it? anything quick steel can fix?


I wouldn't recommend using any type of bonding agent on the oil pan unless he plans on pulling it off and cleaning it very very well and roughing up the surface a little.


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

Oil pan, Oil pan 
OIL PAN - 2.0 liter
ENGINE / TRANSAXLE »Engine parts
Volkswagen › Passat › 2002-2005
List Price : $235.00

Plus $80 an hour for labor.


----------



## deagle (Feb 22, 2011)

repairpal.com might also help


if youre going to a local shop, ask if there's a discount for cash


----------



## KEEPitSIMPLE (May 25, 2005)

2003 passat 1.8t? or v6? 1.8th labor is couple hours plus align v6 isn't too bad


----------



## jbrone (May 13, 2005)

*one of the surprises of the Passat*

The oil pan is cast magnesium, isn't it? Otherwise it should be a fraction of that cost. Also, I think you need special bolts. That is why you want to keep the underbelly shield on!


----------



## volksmadness (Mar 17, 2012)

*oil pan*

oil pan repair $600 dealership cost though, i understand your pain. i had to replace 2


----------



## KEEPitSIMPLE (May 25, 2005)

jbrone said:


> The oil pan is cast magnesium, isn't it? Otherwise it should be a fraction of that cost. Also, I think you need special bolts. That is why you want to keep the underbelly shield on!


 need a special tool to do it too right for those special bolts. pan is cast aluminium and bolts are just 10mm bolt bout 3/4 inch long can reuse them is they didnt sheer off


----------

